# Arizona & Utah: Cowboys & Canyons (formerly Southwest Splendors) Meets Thread



## sayhello

Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Arizona & Utah (& the Grand Canyon) with ABD.

You can also share information/ask questions about the Arizona & Utah Cowboys & Canyons (formerly Southwest Splendors) ABD.

Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Arizona & Utah ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.

Thanks!
Sayhello

Previous:

Jun 20 - 28, 2012 - tchrrx, DH, & DD12
Jul 30 - Aug 6, 2012
- MiceRNice & son (16)
                              - Keith (keithbpatterson), Erin, dd1 (18), and dd2 (16)

May 22 - 29, 2013 - Bronxboy (52) & 'better half'
Jun 26 - Jul 3, 2013
- McPackers & DS8
                               - carpenta, wife & daughter (12)

Jul 3 - 10 , 2013 - KandAMom, DH, DS1 (11) & DS2 (9)
Aug 28 - Sep 4, 2013 - thumpermom & husband
Jun 25 - Jul 2, 2014
- kmc33, husband & son (15)
           - Gav4 & ???

Jul 2 - 9, 2014 -  acndis, DH, & DS(6)
Jul 23 - 30, 2014 - alagille, DH (both 40 something), DS (8) & DS (5.5)
Jul 30 - Aug 6, 2014, Diane0977 & ??
May 20 - 27, 2015 - disneycrazycatlady (Rhona) & husband
Jun 15 - 22, 2015 - quinnc19 & DD (8 on trip)
Jun 22 - 29, 2015 - frozenfamily, husband & twin daughters (13)
Jun 29 - Jul 6, 2015 - Hlee, husband & daughter (7)


----------



## tchrrx

tchrrx, DH, & DD12-  traveling June 20-28, 2012


----------



## beachcat

Strongly thinking about this adult-only trip. Either this or the offshore canyons of the Cayman Islands.


----------



## disneychard

I would love to have thoughts and past experiences about this trip.  I am very interest in doing this with my family.


----------



## sayhello

disneychard said:


> I would love to have thoughts and past experiences about this trip.  I am very interest in doing this with my family.


Hi, disneychard!  And welcome to the ABD Forum!!

As folks around here know, I absolutely love this itinerary!!  It was the first ABD I did, back in 2008, and it was a FABULOUS vacation experience!  I've been hooked on ABD ever since.  

If you want to know my thoughts & past experiences with this trip, just follow the link in my Signature to my Southwest Splendors Trip Report!  It's a very detailed, photo-filled report.  The itinerary has changed a little since I took it (mostly at the Grand Canyon because they now stay at the Rim of the Canyon, and we stayed outside the park, something I see as a big improvement!).  But I think it will still give you a good idea of how the trip runs, and what it's like, and why I think it's so fabulous!

Let me know if you have any specific questions!

Sayhello


----------



## tchrrx

I leave in a week and a half.  I'll be happy to answer questions when I return.  I am NOT an outdoors girl, and I've actually been having dreams (and nightmares!) about things that could go wrong on this trip.  So, when this inside loving girl returns with a positive report (I hope!), you'll know that it's a great trip.  

We called to check, and there will be about 45 people in our group!  This was a shock to us b/c we had less than 25 on our Spirit of America trip.


----------



## sayhello

tchrrx said:


> I leave in a week and a half.  I'll be happy to answer questions when I return.  I am NOT an outdoors girl, and I've actually been having dreams (and nightmares!) about things that could go wrong on this trip.  So, when this inside loving girl returns with a positive report (I hope!), you'll know that it's a great trip.
> 
> We called to check, and there will be about 45 people in our group!  This was a shock to us b/c we had less than 25 on our Spirit of America trip.


Huh.  So much for having a max of 40 people on an ABD!

Sayhello


----------



## Bobo912

My DS and I went on SWS last summer.  If there is anything specific you'd like to know, I'll be glad to answer if I can.  For the 2013 itinerary one hotel has changed and they added an activity or two, but it's mostly the same.


----------



## disneychard

Thank you so much, I read your whole report, I really enjoy it.   





sayhello said:


> Hi, disneychard!  And welcome to the ABD Forum!!
> 
> As folks around here know, I absolutely love this itinerary!!  It was the first ABD I did, back in 2008, and it was a FABULOUS vacation experience!  I've been hooked on ABD ever since.
> 
> If you want to know my thoughts & past experiences with this trip, just follow the link in my Signature to my Southwest Splendors Trip Report!  It's a very detailed, photo-filled report.  The itinerary has changed a little since I took it (mostly at the Grand Canyon because they now stay at the Rim of the Canyon, and we stayed outside the park, something I see as a big improvement!).  But I think it will still give you a good idea of how the trip runs, and what it's like, and why I think it's so fabulous!
> 
> Let me know if you have any specific questions!
> 
> Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

disneychard said:


> Thank you so much, I read your whole report, I really enjoy it.


Glad to hear it!  

Sayhello


----------



## MiceRNice

Hi everyone;

My sixteen-year old son and I are taking the July 30 - August 5 tour.  This will be my second trip to the Grand Canyon and his first.  

We've enjoyed other Adventures and are looking forward to this one.

Karen


----------



## sayhello

MiceRNice said:


> Hi everyone;
> 
> My sixteen-year old son and I are taking the July 30 - August 5 tour.  This will be my second trip to the Grand Canyon and his first.
> 
> We've enjoyed other Adventures and are looking forward to this one.
> 
> Karen


Have either of you been to Sedona or Arches?  Those are spectacular, too!

Sayhello


----------



## MiceRNice

Well...when I say I've been to the Grand Canyon before, I should add that I was in grade three at the time, which means over forty years ago!  I remember the spectacular canyon, but it will be a whole new trip for me this go around.


----------



## sayhello

MiceRNice said:


> Well...when I say I've been to the Grand Canyon before, I should add that I was in grade three at the time, which means over forty years ago!  I remember the spectacular canyon, but it will be a whole new trip for me this go around.


  You're going to love it!  

Sayhello


----------



## MiceRNice

Yes, I read your report and I'm very excited...

Not sure about the "Cowboy" part, though.  I always associate cowboys with horses, but these cowboys ride around on ATVs!


----------



## McPackers

I booked Jun 26 - Jul 3, 2013 with DS8 (at time of travel).

I do have a question about optional Grand Canyon excursions:  on Day 4, the afternoon is free.  Do your guides have recommendations of things to do?  One of the things I might want to do is the mule ride but from my understanding that needs to be booked months in advance.  Anyone have anything they would recommend for that afternoon?


----------



## sayhello

McPackers said:


> I booked Jun 26 - Jul 3, 2013 with DS8 (at time of travel).
> 
> I do have a question about optional Grand Canyon excursions:  on Day 4, the afternoon is free.  Do your guides have recommendations of things to do?  One of the things I might want to do is the mule ride but from my understanding that needs to be booked months in advance.  Anyone have anything they would recommend for that afternoon?


The Guides will have plenty of suggestions for your free afternoon!  

Unfortunately, the mule ride that you're probably thinking of is an overnight activity.  You leave early in the morning, go all the way down to the bottom of the canyon, spend the night at the Phantom Ranch, then ride back up the next day.  You can't do this as a part of the ABD, as you don't have 2 full days at the Grand Canyon.  (You could always skip that part of the ABD if you wanted to -- if the times worked out.  But it doesn't look like they would).  

However, they do now offer an "alternative" 3 hour "Abyss Overlook mule ride" for those either afraid of the regular ride (narrow paths that are REALLY high up, with nothing between you & the canyon) or just don't have time to do the 2-day trip.  You ride the mules through forests above the Rim, and take a short walk to the Abyss Overlook to look out over the canyon.  I can't find times listed anywhere (there are 2 departures a day).  The site I saw said you usually need to make reservations 13 months in advance.  It couldn't hurt to call.  

http://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/mule_trips.htm

http://www.grandcanyonlodges.com/mule-trips-716.html

I did a great hike down the Bright Angel trail (the trail the mules go down).  It's a beautiful hike.  Just be aware the Rangers (and the Guides!) suggest allowing twice as long to get back up as it took you to go down, and they weren't wrong!  So if you have 3 hours to hike, turn around & go back up after 1 hour.

You can also do helicopter rides over the Canyon, but it's my understanding the Guides can make recommendations for this, but can't help you book it any more.

Sayhello


----------



## Bobo912

McPackers said:


> I booked Jun 26 - Jul 3, 2013 with DS8 (at time of travel).
> 
> I do have a question about optional Grand Canyon excursions:  on Day 4, the afternoon is free.  Do your guides have recommendations of things to do?  One of the things I might want to do is the mule ride but from my understanding that needs to be booked months in advance.  Anyone have anything they would recommend for that afternoon?



On the free afternoon, we had lunch at El Tovar and then took a walk around the rim where we were lucky enough to see some condors.   Then we took the shuttle to a few locations around the park and attended some ranger programs, which were fun and educational. and DS was able to get his junior ranger's badge.  We had dinner at the Bright Angel Restaurant.  It was fairly low key, but we had a great time.


----------



## McPackers

Thanks Sayhello and Bobo912 for the suggestions.  I have a little over a year to research but am very excited to see the Grand Canyon for the first time that I want to make the most of it.  I saw on the news that it was a high of 103 in Phoenix!


----------



## Bobo912

McPackers said:


> Thanks Sayhello and Bobo912 for the suggestions.  I have a little over a year to research but am very excited to see the Grand Canyon for the first time that I want to make the most of it.  I saw on the news that it was a high of 103 in Phoenix!



I'ts much hotter in Phoenix than any other location on the trip.  We arrived a day early for our trip and it was 107.  We were told that it had cooled down from 113 the previous day.  But once you get out of Phoenix it's a lot cooler.


----------



## MiceRNice

I did question the wisdom of going into the desert at the height of summer, especially as we sailed the Disney Wonder last July to Alaska.  But I had to squeeze in the Grand Canyon once before Michael leaves home and I figured  Disney is the coolest way to do that!

We're staying at the Arizona Grand before the tour and planning to spend a lot of time at the Oasis water park.


----------



## keithbpatterson

We are also going on the southwest splendors tour on July 30.  None of us have been to the Grand Canyon or any of the other places.  We are really looking forward to it!


----------



## tchrrx

I got home from my trip a few days ago.  It was definitely hot, but we managed ok.  We took Gatorade G2 packets to add into the water that was provided.  

If you think that you'll want to go horseback riding or ATVing at Moab, then you'll need to pack some pants.  Most of our group did the horsebacking.  My family and a couple of other people chose to do the ATVs.  I highly, highly, highly recommend it!  It was the most fun we had our entire trip!

Our favorite meal was one that we booked on our own.  We ate at El Tovar in Sedona (it's part of the resort...you'll eat breakfast there), and it was absolutely delicious.

We did end up wearing jackets in the evenings at the Grand Canyon.  If you don't want to pack one, then they have a nice light green windbreaker for women that was only $23 in the gift shops.  I took a jacket, but I bought one there too!  The prices for shopping at the Grand Canyon were pretty good.  Also, when you go to Monument Valley you'll have a chance to get some jewelry from the Navajos.  A lot of it was marked prices like '$3.00 each or 4/$10.'  Have cash available for this day.

Make sure you pack bandanas for the Jeep tour and the Monument Valley tour.  They are $1.00 at Wal-mart, but around $3.00 and more at gift shops on the trip.


----------



## sayhello

keithbpatterson said:


> We are also going on the southwest splendors tour on July 30.  None of us have been to the Grand Canyon or any of the other places.  We are really looking forward to it!


You're going to LOVE this trip!    So many beautiful places to see, and great things to do.  Be sure & do a trip report when you get back!



tchrrx said:


> I got home from my trip a few days ago.  It was definitely hot, but we managed ok.  We took Gatorade G2 packets to add into the water that was provided.
> 
> If you think that you'll want to go horseback riding or ATVing at Moab, then you'll need to pack some pants.  Most of our group did the horsebacking.  My family and a couple of other people chose to do the ATVs.  I highly, highly, highly recommend it!  It was the most fun we had our entire trip!
> 
> Our favorite meal was one that we booked on our own.  We ate at El Tovar in Sedona (it's part of the resort...you'll eat breakfast there), and it was absolutely delicious.
> 
> We did end up wearing jackets in the evenings at the Grand Canyon.  If you don't want to pack one, then they have a nice light green windbreaker for women that was only $23 in the gift shops.  I took a jacket, but I bought one there too!  The prices for shopping at the Grand Canyon were pretty good.  Also, when you go to Monument Valley you'll have a chance to get some jewelry from the Navajos.  A lot of it was marked prices like '$3.00 each or 4/$10.'  Have cash available for this day.
> 
> Make sure you pack bandanas for the Jeep tour and the Monument Valley tour.  They are $1.00 at Wal-mart, but around $3.00 and more at gift shops on the trip.


Glad you had a great trip, and that the heat wasn't too bad.

Hey, isn't the El Tovar the place at the Grand Canyon?  Is there one at the Sedona resort, also?  How *was* the resort?  I think this is the first year they've stayed at Enchantment Resort for this trip.

Sayhello


----------



## keithbpatterson

tchrrx said:


> I got home from my trip a few days ago.  It was definitely hot, but we managed ok.  We took Gatorade G2 packets to add into the water that was provided.



Good idea!  



tchrrx said:


> If you think that you'll want to go horseback riding or ATVing at Moab, then you'll need to pack some pants.  Most of our group did the horsebacking.  My family and a couple of other people chose to do the ATVs.  I highly, highly, highly recommend it!  It was the most fun we had our entire trip!



That sounds like a lot of fun!  Do you have to book them now or can you sign up when you get there?



tchrrx said:


> Our favorite meal was one that we booked on our own.  We ate at El Tovar in Sedona (it's part of the resort...you'll eat breakfast there), and it was absolutely delicious.



We will be celebrating our anniversary when we are there so this sounds like a good place to do that! Thanks!



tchrrx said:


> We did end up wearing jackets in the evenings at the Grand Canyon.  If you don't want to pack one, then they have a nice light green windbreaker for women that was only $23 in the gift shops.  I took a jacket, but I bought one there too!  The prices for shopping at the Grand Canyon were pretty good.



That is good to know.  We've been looking at the weather forecast and trying to figure out if we would need one. 




tchrrx said:


> Also, when you go to Monument Valley you'll have a chance to get some jewelry from the Navajos.  A lot of it was marked prices like '$3.00 each or 4/$10.'  Have cash available for this day.



Erin and the kids will be happy to hear this!  They were hoping they would get a chance to get some jewelry.


----------



## tchrrx

sayhello said:


> Hey, isn't the El Tovar the place at the Grand Canyon?  Is there one at the Sedona resort, also?  How *was* the resort?  I think this is the first year they've stayed at Enchantment Resort for this trip.
> 
> Sayhello



Oh!  You're right.  El Tovar is at the Grand Canyon.  The wonderfully delicious restaurant at Sedona was called Che-Ah-Chi.  With food that wonderful, you would think that I'd remember the name!  



ETA:  Regarding the ATV trip-  We were able to book this at the front desk at Red Cliffs Lodge when we arrived.  Be sure you take old pants and an old shirt.  If you hit through the river like DD and I did, then you'll never get those clothes clean again.  It was SO worth it though!


----------



## Bobo912

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by tchrrx
> If you think that you'll want to go horseback riding or ATVing at Moab, then you'll need to pack some pants. Most of our group did the horsebacking. My family and a couple of other people chose to do the ATVs. I highly, highly, highly recommend it! It was the most fun we had our entire trip!
> 
> That sounds like a lot of fun! Do you have to book them now or can you sign up when you get there?



On the bus ride to Red Cliffs Lodge, the adventure guides pass around a sign up sheet for the activities at Moab - ATV, Hummer tour, rapelling - and they will book it for you.  I don't think the horseback riding was on the sign up sheet, since it takes place at Red Cliffs.  I think people just signed up once we arrived, but I'm not 100% sure, since we didn't ride.  We did the ATV and Hummer.   Both were fun, but the ATV was the best.


----------



## MiceRNice

Thank you for the packing tips and tour advice, Tchrrx!  I was wondering...we're already taking a couple of ATV tours with Disney.  I was thinking of doing something different in our free time.  How did the ATV tour you took on your own differ from the other ones and why would you recommend a third excursion?

Which anniversary are you and Erin celebrating, Keith?  (I'm planning my parents' 50th right now...we'll be at Strathcona Park Lodge on Vancouver Island the day after we get back from the Grand Canyon for festivities!)


----------



## tchrrx

MiceRNice said:


> Thank you for the packing tips and tour advice, Tchrrx!  I was wondering...we're already taking a couple of ATV tours with Disney.  I was thinking of doing something different in our free time.  How did the ATV tour you took on your own differ from the other ones and why would you recommend a third excursion?
> 
> Which anniversary are you and Erin celebrating, Keith?  (I'm planning my parents' 50th right now...we'll be at Strathcona Park Lodge on Vancouver Island the day after we get back from the Grand Canyon for festivities!)



The ride in Sedona is a Jeep ride.  You'll ride along with about 5-6 other people.  In Monument Valley you'll ride in a large open truck with about 15-20 other people.

The ATV that we did in Moab, you were in control of your own 4-wheeler!  My DD is only 12, but they had two seaters so that she could ride behind me.  You get picked up at the resort in a van that is pulling a trailer full of 4-wheelers.  Then, you drive out to a spot and put on helmets.  After a very quick how-to lesson, you are ready to go!  There is a guide that you follow up a trail.  There are many corners and banks that you drive on.  There are also several opportunities to drive through water.  DD and I were the only girls on our trip.  The guys flew around corners, but we took it a little slower.  On the water, however, the guys went slower so they didn't get as wet.  DD and I gunned it to see how muddy and nasty we could get!  It was so much fun to be out in the open and in control.


----------



## keithbpatterson

MiceRNice said:
			
		

> Which anniversary are you and Erin celebrating, Keith?  (I'm planning my parents' 50th right now...we'll be at Strathcona Park Lodge on Vancouver Island the day after we get back from the Grand Canyon for festivities!)



50 years - wow!  This is only our second anniversary.  We are a "sleepless in seattle" type of story.  

The ATVs and the rappelling both sound very fun and both restaurants sound great.  

The day we go to Monument Valley it looks like we are on the bus for a long time.  Are there lots of sites to see and frequent stops or should we bring a good book to read?


----------



## tchrrx

All of the rappelling excursions that we saw were too long to fit into our free time.


On the way to Monument Valley, you will be on the bus for 3 hours.  Then, you'll be off for lunch and the 'open truck' tour.  Then, back on for another 3 hours.  During this time, a kids movie was playing on the coach.  I used that time for a nap.  DH uploaded pictures onto his iPad.  I would definitely recommend having something to stay entertained and comfortable.


----------



## keithbpatterson

That is good to know!  Thanks for the info!  

I just read through all of the trip reports and took lots of notes!  

My girls want to go to the spa at the enchantment resort.Does anyone know if there is a sign up sheet for that or should I call and make reservations?


----------



## MiceRNice

Looking forward to meeting the Patterson family and toasting your second year together (cotton?).  Looks like we have something in common...Michael and I also took the Viva Italia ABD.  We've sailed to Alaska past our house on the Wonder with the ABD add-on (and cruised the Caribbean on the Magic), and I spent New Year's at Aulani.  We were just in New York at spring break and absolutely loved it!

I'm curious...you don't mention Paris Disneyland in your blurb.  Did you not go there?

The spa sounds amazing!

karen


----------



## keithbpatterson

We are looking foreward to meeting you guys too.  We want to do Aulani and the Alaskan Cruise too so you'll have to fill us in on those trips.  They sound great. 

We loved Viva Italia.  The people we went with were so nice.  Knights and Lights was fun too.  We didn't go to Disneyland Paris unfortunately during that trip.  I should have added it on but I didn't think about it until we got there. 

We live about 2 hours south of New York City. Just close enough to visit when we want and just far enough away to miss the commuting traffic!  It's great for the holidays. We go up to see a show every so often too.


----------



## keithbpatterson

I looked up the menu for the Chi-Ah-Che at the Enchantment resort in Sedona.  It looks very yummy!  I made reservations for Tii Gavo instead (July 31st at 6:30 in case anyone wants to join us!) because I think my kids will like that food better.  I also made the girls spa reservations at 4:15 at Mi Amo.  A little pricer than we are used to in NJ but it is a lifetime experience!   

I tried making reservations at El Tovar for 8/2 but I got a voice message.  I think I am going to make them late - like around 8pm since Erin wants to do a little hiking that afternoon.  

Full Moon Rising in the Grand Canyon at 7:50pm on August 2nd!  Might be a good photo op!


----------



## MiceRNice

I made El Tovar reservations for 7.  They responded to my reservation request by e-mail and phone.  That is great about the full moon!  

I had in mind the Elote Cafe at the Kings Ransom Sedona Hotel night 2, because Michael favours Mexican cuisine.  No reservations for that one.

I was going to book the afternoon horseback ride in Moab day 6.  I'm not going to bother with spas on this trip, being with my teenaged son.  They have an amazing spa at Aulani, with a unique teen spa component your daughters would be sure to enjoy (sigh).

Michael and I were just in Seattle for the weekend...saw Les Miz.  He's now off at film camp in L.A.  I'll be joining him at the end of camp for the showcase, before our Grand Canyon adventure!

Do you know how close we end up to the fires in Colorado?


----------



## tchrrx

When you are in Sedona, you stay quite a ways outside of town.  You will have to call a cab if you eat anywhere other than Enchantment Resort.

Horseback riding would probably be fun, but if your son is at least 16, he might prefer the ATV trip.  It was so much fun!


----------



## MiceRNice

I wondered about the restaurant.  Our booklet said our guides will be "happy to make arrangements for a meal...in town", so it seemed like a valid option.  My son recently informed me he doesn't care for southwestern food (and he had lamb's tongue in Seattle so I allow his discretion whenever possible)...I guess I'll play this one by ear.

I'd be first in line for the ATV and would like to gallop through the desert, too.  My son doesn't take risks of any sort so I'm envisioning our horses chained together and moseying along for hours.


----------



## keithbpatterson

I didn't realize that the enchantment resort was far from town.  That is good to know!  I was going to try to look around while the gals were "spa-ing". 

I think we are going to go ATVing. At Moab. I told everyone to pack some "disposable clothing".  

 I think our El Tovar reservations are at 7:15.  

We leave two weeks from today!  Yay!   (we are going to spend a few days in Tucson before the trip)


----------



## MiceRNice

I just noticed the horseback rides in Moab leave at 8:30 or 4:30.  I'm guessing the later time will conflict with the group dinner that evening?

We were also going to explore the town at Sedona for the afternoon.  I think we'll probably stay for an early supper if it's far from the resort.


----------



## tchrrx

Keith-  If you enjoy golf, they do have a 6 hole (I think) chipping course to play.

MiceRNice-  Everyone in our group did the early morning horseback ride.


----------



## MiceRNice

...how does the horseback ride fit in with Arches National Park gig?  I'm confused...I thought we had the afternoon free, not the morning.  Michael and I could go golfing on the chip course but wouldn't it be too hot for that?


----------



## tchrrx

MiceRNice said:


> ...how does the horseback ride fit in with Arches National Park gig?  I'm confused...I thought we had the afternoon free, not the morning.  Michael and I could go golfing on the chip course but wouldn't it be too hot for that?



Arches Day-  You have the afternoon free.  It's the adult only dinner night, so you would miss it if you did horses.

The next day is a free morning before rafting.  That's when our group did horses/ATV.


----------



## MiceRNice

I booked the morning horseback ride.  Thanks for the tip!  It should be a glorious vacation and getting closer every day


----------



## KandAMom

Hello. My family is considering this trip for July 2013 ( me, DH, DS1 (11) and DS2 (9)    I have enjoyed reading everyone comments about this trip.   I was wondering - some mentioned making reservations to different restaurants prior to going on their trip.  Is this something that needs to be done?  If so, how did you learn about the restaurants?   Thanks


----------



## sayhello

KandAMom said:


> Hello. My family is considering this trip for July 2013 ( me, DH, DS1 (11) and DS2 (9)    I have enjoyed reading everyone comments about this trip.   I was wondering - some mentioned making reservations to different restaurants prior to going on their trip.  Is this something that needs to be done?  If so, how did you learn about the restaurants?   Thanks


For one restaurant in particular, the Dining Room at the El Tovar Hotel at the Grand Canyon, it's recommended to get a reservation ahead of time, because it is very popular.  I don't know about the others, but I heard about it by reading the trip reports of people who had done this trip before me (and since!).  Reading the Trip Reports can give you a great idea of what the trips involve, and handy tricks (like making the reservations ahead of time) that people have discovered over the years.  Or just post a thread here asking for advice & opinions on restaurants, activities, etc.  The folks on this forum love to share their experiences on ABDs!

(If you haven't already, check out the Trip Report sticky at the top of this Forum.  There are several Trip Reports for this trip.  But look for Southwest Splendors.  They just changed the trip name this year.)  You can also check out the link to my Trip Report in my Signature.  SWS was my first ABD, and I still think it's one of their best itineraries!

Sayhello


----------



## KandAMom

Sayhello.  Thank you very much - going to check out those out right now


----------



## Bobo912

If you just want to have a meal at the El Tovar, you can have lunch there without reservations.  I know a lot of people specifically want to have dinner, but lunch is a good option if you're looking for something more flexible.  That is what we did and then we had dinner at Bright Angel, where we didn't need reservations either.


----------



## tchrrx

At Sedona, our guides booked several 'dummy' reservations to Che-Ah-Chi, and we just chose one of those times.  You could probably book it in advance if you wanted to.  It was the best meal of our trip.

We booked El Tovar in advance (reservation window is 30 days out).


----------



## KandAMom

Thank you for all the advice - happy to say we booked the trip today YEA!!  We are going July 3-10 , 2013.  We can't wait !


----------



## sayhello

KandAMom said:


> Thank you for all the advice - happy to say we booked the trip today YEA!!  We are going July 3-10 , 2013.  We can't wait !


Congrats!   You are so going to love this trip!

Sayhello


----------



## Bronxboy52

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Arizona & Utah (& the Grand Canyon) with ABD in 2012/2013.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Arizona & Utah Cowboys & Canyons (formerly Southwest Splendors) ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Arizona & Utah ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> Jun 20 - 28, 2012 - tchrrx, DH, & DD12
> Jul 30 - Aug 6, 2012 - MiceRNice & son (16)
> - Keith (keithbpatterson), Erin, dd1 (18), and dd2 (16)
> Jun 26 - Jul 3, 2013 - McPackers & DS8
> Jul 3 - 10 , 2013 - KandAMom, DH, DS1 (11) & DS2 (9)


May 22-29, 2013 (Adults Only) - Bronxboy 52 & better half


----------



## carpenta

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Arizona & Utah (& the Grand Canyon) with ABD in 2012/2013.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Arizona & Utah Cowboys & Canyons (formerly Southwest Splendors) ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Arizona & Utah ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> Jun 20 - 28, 2012 - tchrrx, DH, & DD12
> Jul 30 - Aug 6, 2012 - MiceRNice & son (16)
> - Keith (keithbpatterson), Erin, dd1 (18), and dd2 (16)
> Jun 26 - Jul 3, 2013 - McPackers & DS8
> Jul 3 - 10 , 2013 - KandAMom, DH, DS1 (11) & DS2 (9)





 We  are doing the June 26 - July 3rd. Myself, my wife and daughter 12 yrs. old. Can't wait and just booked our airfare.


----------



## KandAMom

Just wondering .... Which hotel do you stay at while at Grand Canyon?  I was checking out the hotels and saw there are several there.


----------



## Bobo912

KandAMom said:


> Just wondering .... Which hotel do you stay at while at Grand Canyon?  I was checking out the hotels and saw there are several there.



It is usually the Thunderbird, but on occasion ABD has used the Maswik Lodge.


----------



## KandAMom

Thanks for the info ... Going in July and can't wait !


----------



## KandAMom

Ok another question....hope I don't drive you guys crazy .  I have read about ABD sending a box - when would this arrival and since we booked thru AAA would it go there?  Our trip is the first week in July


----------



## sayhello

KandAMom said:


> Ok another question....hope I don't drive you guys crazy .  I have read about ABD sending a box - when would this arrival and since we booked thru AAA would it go there?  Our trip is the first week in July


You used to get the box 45 days ahead of time, now it's more like 3-4 weeks.  I leave in a little over 2 weeks, and they haven't sent ours yet (they had to re-print the book).  That's not normal.  

The box is sent wherever your TA (AAA in your case) indicates it should be sent.  I'd talk to AAA if you want it sent directly to you, and see if they'll do that (they just have to inform ABD of that.)

Sayhello


----------



## the kids

Hi, my family is considering this trip for summer 2014.  My parents in there 60s want to take my children ages 9 and 7 on this vacation.  Will there be other grandparents traveling with their grandchildren? What is the average age of kids on these trips? Will my kids find other children in their age group? Thank you for your insight.


----------



## acndis

the kids said:


> Hi, my family is considering this trip for summer 2014.  My parents in there 60s want to take my children ages 9 and 7 on this vacation.  Will there be other grandparents traveling with their grandchildren? What is the average age of kids on these trips? Will my kids find other children in their age group? Thank you for your insight.



We just booked 7/2-7/9/14!  So excited. It's me, DH, and DS(6). This will be our 4th ABD. I am trying to talk my dad (71) into joining us. He is a huge John Wayne fan, so, I am interested in OP's responses as well.


----------



## KandAMom

the kids said:


> Hi, my family is considering this trip for summer 2014.  My parents in there 60s want to take my children ages 9 and 7 on this vacation.  Will there be other grandparents traveling with their grandchildren? What is the average age of kids on these trips? Will my kids find other children in their age group? Thank you for your insight.



We just came back from this trip this past Wednesday - there were 3 families in our group which had grandparents.  On our last day the 3 Grandmas ate breakfast together    As far as kids, the youngest was 6 and the oldest was 17.   About 14 kids total and they all got along


----------



## kmc33

acndis said:


> We just booked 7/2-7/9/14!  So excited. It's me, DH, and DS(6). This will be our 4th ABD. I am trying to talk my dad (71) into joining us. He is a huge John Wayne fan, so, I am interested in OP's responses as well.


Wow!!  We booked the same trip after returning from Ireland, except we are going the week before you (6/25-7/2/14)


----------



## acndis

Kim,

I wish we were going to be together!  I really enjoyed meeting you and your family.  That's really funny...Great minds think alike!  Let's check in with each other to compare notes. 

Cindy


----------



## kmc33

Yes Cindy, we should compare notes!  We enjoyed meeting you and your family too!  Maybe we will find ourselves on the same trip again sometime in the future.


----------



## kmc33

Anyone else going?  I just called ABD yesterday and learned that we have 40 on our trip.  Sounds like we are good to go!  

My husband, 15 year old son and I are on this trip.  I also wanted to learn if there would be other teens.  Sounds like at least 9 or 10 teens between 14-17 years old and some younger ones too.

Need something warm to think about while waiting out the end of this winter!


----------



## Diane0977

We're doing the 7/30 adventure.  Can't wait to hear about your trip!  It will give us something to look forward to.


----------



## carpenta

We did this trip last year and it was great. One word of advice I would go ahead and make your reservations for dinner when you stay in the Grand Canyon. The El Tovar (tel. # 928-638-2526 Ext. # 6432) is where we ate dinner. It was very good when we were there and it fills up quite quickly so reservations are recommended. You also have a more relaxed venue in the Yavapai Cafeteria where they have quite a selection of foods from all over. Salads to Burgers to Mexican and heroes etc. It was reasonable in price and plenty of tables. Great ice cream shop right on the rim. Any questions I would be happy to answer.


----------



## acndis

Just looked over the treatments at the MiAmo spa.  They sound "unique." Did anyone do anything fabulous they could recommend or discover a past life, etc?


----------



## carpenta

acndis said:


> Just looked over the treatments at the MiAmo spa.  They sound "unique." Did anyone do anything fabulous they could recommend or discover a past life, etc?



......past life? See the Native Americans for peyote and a sweat lodge for that... Or stop off in Colorado on your way in......


----------



## alagille

Ok, I put a trip on hold until March 11th for the JULY 23-JULY 30,2014 trip! Pretty sure thing now, just awaiting one of my son's camps to confirm his changed dates due to a horrible winter and extended school schedule.
So, I called ABD and appears there are already 8-9 kids (boys>girls) ages 6 to 15 signed up.
There will be myself, 40 something and DH, also 40 something along with ds8 and ds5.5.
This will be our first ABD trip and are veterans at WDW, DCL. This is new and exciting. Any others on Dis going then too?


----------



## sayhello

alagille said:


> Ok, I put a trip on hold until March 11th for the JULY 23-JULY 30,2014 trip! Pretty sure thing now, just awaiting one of my son's camps to confirm his changed dates due to a horrible winter and extended school schedule.
> So, I called ABD and appears there are already 8-9 kids (boys>girls) ages 6 to 15 signed up.
> There will be myself, 40 something and DH, also 40 something along with ds8 and ds5.5.
> This will be our first ABD trip and are veterans at WDW, DCL. This is new and exciting. Any others on Dis going then too?


This is still one of my favorite ABD itineraries!  You're going to love it.

Would you like me to add you to the Roll Call now, or wait until you've actually booked? 

Sayhello


----------



## alagille

Wait until official. I may have to switch to the 7-9 trip if my son's camp changes this week.


----------



## alagille

Say, while I have you on the thought of the southwest. I'm looking at the Tilley hats as what most of us have are simple baseball caps that would fry our ears and face and neck. Have you, or anyone else for that matter, used the Tilley hats and have any feedback. I want a good one I can also use in a few weeks for a DCL cruise too.


----------



## sayhello

alagille said:


> Say, while I have you on the thought of the southwest. I'm looking at the Tilley hats as what most of us have are simple baseball caps that would fry our ears and face and neck. Have you, or anyone else for that matter, used the Tilley hats and have any feedback. I want a good one I can also use in a few weeks for a DCL cruise too.


I personally don't have a Tilley hat yet, but I am looking at buying one.  Some of the folks on my Greece trip had them, and they really worked well.  I totally agree with you that you need more than a baseball cap for this trip, although you can probably find something similar that's not quite as expensive as the Tilley hats.   

Sayhello


----------



## alagille

It is official! 133 days until the Southwest July 23, 2014 first ABD!


----------



## carpenta

alagille said:


> It is official! 133 days until the Southwest July 23, 2014 first ABD!



 You picked a great first ABD trip. We did it last year and it was great. Hope you get Mike as a guide.....one of Disney's best.


----------



## sayhello

alagille said:


> It is official! 133 days until the Southwest July 23, 2014 first ABD!


Congrats!    I've officially added you to the Roll Call in the first post.  ENJOY!

Sayhello


----------



## alagille

Question: At the Grand Canyon, will ABD allow requests to NOT be booked at Thunderbird? I've read horrible reports about this hotel. Does anyone who has stayed recently have any updated info? Thanks.


----------



## Bobo912

We did this trip in 2011 and stayed at the Thunderbird.  It is not a 5-star,  luxury hotel, but it is definitely not horrible.  I had heard the stories too and I was very pleasantly surprised.  I've stayed at other National Park hotels that were much, much worse.  I seriously doubt that ABD will book you in a different hotel.


----------



## sayhello

alagille said:


> Question: At the Grand Canyon, will ABD allow requests to NOT be booked at Thunderbird? I've read horrible reports about this hotel. Does anyone who has stayed recently have any updated info? Thanks.


I'd check with ABD or your Travel Agent, but, like Bobo912 said, I highly doubt they'd let you book at another hotel.  That would really make for all sorts of logistical problems, as well as the fact that they have agreements with the hotels they use.  I'm sure they aren't paying full price for your rooms.  Even if they did allow it (which I can't see) you'd probably have to book it and totally pay for it yourself, and just give up your room at the Thunderbird.  

And honestly, I can't imagine the bruhahah that might occur if everyone starts going into the Thunderbird, and you say "Well, we're off to the El Tovar, see you guys in the morning!"  That's not something the Guides should have to deal with!

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

alagille said:


> Question: At the Grand Canyon, will ABD allow requests to NOT be booked at Thunderbird? I've read horrible reports about this hotel. Does anyone who has stayed recently have any updated info? Thanks.



 We stayed last year and the room was clean and neat.Dated hotel but comfortable.  BUT the view was AMAZING. Waking up and seeing the Grand Canyon from your window...can't beat it. That hotel is as close as you can get to the Canyon plus it has AIR CONDITIONING!!!!  El Tovar not so much...We had a great time and it's wasn't about the hotels but the experience in our opinion. Any questions just ask.


----------



## alagille

Thanks guys! Nice here on boards to have first hand experience provided.


----------



## alagille

Just called ABD, 80 days out. the 7/23/14 trip has a total of 18 guests, 7 adults  and 11 kids ages 5-15. 4 families total. Sounds like a great, personal tour. I know ABD doesn't cancel after the 70 day mark, but any chance this small group will be canceled or regrouped to a different date? I know there are still a few trips priced cheaper, so they would have less in them.


----------



## Bobo912

alagille said:


> Just called ABD, 80 days out. the 7/23/14 trip has a total of 18 guests, 7 adults  and 11 kids ages 5-15. 4 families total. Sounds like a great, personal tour. I know ABD doesn't cancel after the 70 day mark, but any chance this small group will be canceled or regrouped to a different date? I know there are still a few trips priced cheaper, so they would have less in them.



We did this tour with only 16 people.


----------



## Diane0977

I hope not. We're on the 7/30/14 trip, and last I knew we only had 8 people booked. I just keep hoping ours doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## sayhello

alagille said:


> Just called ABD, 80 days out. the 7/23/14 trip has a total of 18 guests, 7 adults  and 11 kids ages 5-15. 4 families total. Sounds like a great, personal tour. I know ABD doesn't cancel after the 70 day mark, but any chance this small group will be canceled or regrouped to a different date? I know there are still a few trips priced cheaper, so they would have less in them.


I think you're fine with 18 people.  I've done multiple ABD's with 18 or  less.  (This trip with 14, Alaska with 15, and Greece with 18.)  



Diane0977 said:


> I hope not. We're on the 7/30/14 trip, and last I knew we only had 8 people booked. I just keep hoping ours doesn't get cancelled.


I'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you!  I'm not sure what their minimum is.  It seems to fluctuate.  But I've only heard of one trip being cancelled in quite a long while.  

Sayhello


----------



## alagille

Recommended reading? yes or no. I have been personally to Sedona and the Grand Canyon as I lived in the Southwest 2 years. This trip to show off the southwest to my boys and husband without having to do all the hard trip planning work myself-that and I'm looking forward to trail horseback riding and rafting on the river too!  
Dh won't do any reading about upcoming trips. Ds 7 reads 3rd grade level. Has anyone done any of the recommended reading books for kids and if so, what did they get out of them other than building up to the trip?


----------



## Gav4

Flying into phx the night before adventure...any recommendations for a hotel close to airport?


----------



## alagille

No, we get in 6 minutes before noon (coming from east coast) day of our adventure. Which one are you on, gav?


----------



## Bobo912

Gav4 said:


> Flying into phx the night before adventure...any recommendations for a hotel close to airport?



On the advice of another Dis'er, we stayed at the Embassy Suites Phoenix-Tempe when we did this trip in 2011.  They have a convenient shuttle from/to the airport.  Very friendly, helpful staff. The rooms were large and comfortable.  Free food and drinks at the manager's reception.  When we were there, the food at the manager's reception was significant, and we didn't need to go out for dinner that evening.  It was the 4th of July, so I don't know if it's always like that.  It was a nice, relaxing way to start the trip.


----------



## georgiagirl2

We also stayed at the Tempe Embassy Suites the night before our adventure in June 2011. We lost a carry-on at the Atlanta airport, and the manager arranged for one of their shuttle drivers to take us to a nearby Target and CVS the next morning to replace some essential items.  They were so helpful and hospitable.

alagille, our adventure only had 16 people, including the 2 guides. I never dreamed our trip would be a go with such a small group, but it did and it was great.   

As far as reading for your son, what about _Brighty of the Grand Canyon_? It's a classic, and you could always read it aloud to him if the reading level is too difficult. I read it to my sons when they were younger, many years before our trip, but they remembered it and mentioned it several times as we hiked down into the Canyon.


----------



## Gav4

alagille said:


> No, we get in 6 minutes before noon (coming from east coast) day of our adventure. Which one are you on, gav?



we are on the 6/25-7/2 arizona/utahflying in on 6/24 from the east coast


----------



## sayhello

Gav4 said:


> we are on the 6/25-7/2 arizona/utah…flying in on 6/24 from the east coast


I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.  You'll be on the same trip as DISer kmc33 & family!

Sayhello


----------



## paddles

Did ABD get rid if horseback riding in the 2015 itinerary? I didn't see it...


----------



## carpenta

paddles said:


> Did ABD get rid if horseback riding in the 2015 itinerary? I didn't see it...



 I would hope they didn't for we had a great time riding...even though it was 106 degrees that day....poor horses.


----------



## Bobo912

Diane0977 said:


> I hope not. We're on the 7/30/14 trip, and last I knew we only had 8 people booked. I just keep hoping ours doesn't get cancelled.



Hey Diane.  You're within the 70 day no cancellation window, so just wondering if your trip is still a go.


----------



## alagille

The 7/23 one is a go with 18 booked.


----------



## Diane0977

Bobo912 said:


> Hey Diane.  You're within the 70 day no cancellation window, so just wondering if your trip is still a go.



Hey Bobo,

Yep, we made it past the 70-day mark without a cancellation.  I called ABD on Thursday and confirmed that we are still a go.  11 people booked at this point, and 6 of them are kids.  Should be a great time!  Thanks for checking in


----------



## sayhello

Diane0977 said:


> Hey Bobo,
> 
> Yep, we made it past the 70-day mark without a cancellation.  I called ABD on Thursday and confirmed that we are still a go.  11 people booked at this point, and 6 of them are kids.  Should be a great time!  Thanks for checking in


Oh, that's great to hear!  Congrats, and ENJOY!!!!

Sayhello


----------



## acndis

Has anyone pre-booked dining at Chee ah chee or El Tovar? 

I read on the boards that it was a good idea but Chee Ah Chee looks like it's unavailable and I am still more than 30 days out for El Tovar.  

Will the guides have some reservations for us?  I think at this point, I would just rather work through them and take my chances but would love to hear what others decided to do.


----------



## carpenta

acndis said:


> Has anyone pre-booked dining at Chee ah chee or El Tovar?
> 
> I read on the boards that it was a good idea but Chee Ah Chee looks like it's unavailable and I am still more than 30 days out for El Tovar.
> 
> Will the guides have some reservations for us?  I think at this point, I would just rather work through them and take my chances but would love to hear what others decided to do.



 We did pre- book the El-Tovar on our own. It was well worth it for it does get quite busy. The food was very good IMO. There is a room off the main dining room with large picture windows that overlook the canyon. Very beautiful view. I do believe there was some reservations from the guides but not enough for everyone in the group. You do eat breakfast at the El Tovar and believe me it had quite large portions that keep you full for the day. There is also a cafeteria type restaurant by the hotel which has a lot of selections and the food also was pretty good.


----------



## acndis

Carpenta,

Thanks so much! I will make the reservation.


----------



## alagille

What is Chee ah Chee and where is it? 
Does El Tovar book only at 30 days? Is it suitable to take a 5 and 8 year old and do they have a junior explorers night while at the Grand Canyon?


----------



## carpenta

alagille said:


> What is Chee ah Chee and where is it?
> Does El Tovar book only at 30 days? Is it suitable to take a 5 and 8 year old and do they have a junior explorers night while at the Grand Canyon?



 El Tovar is a white linen table place but we saw many families with small kids. The junior explorers night we had was when we were at the last resort ( sorry the name escapes me now). It was the  dude ranch resort....the kids loved it. The trip is very relaxed all around and I'm sure your kids will have a great time. I'm  think that Chee ah Chee is the cafeteria type restaurant located a short walk behind the hotel. It was pretty good and had a souvenir shop attached. There is also an ice cream shop located next to the hotel that does a brisk business. It. Closes at 9:00 p.m. I believe and when we were there the temps were 110+ at night so it was a treat for us.


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> El Tovar is a white linen table place but we saw many families with small kids. The junior explorers night we had was when we were at the last resort ( sorry the name escapes me now). It was the  dude ranch resort....the kids loved it. The trip is very relaxed all around and I'm sure your kids will have a great time. I'm  think that Chee ah Chee is the cafeteria type restaurant located a short walk behind the hotel. It was pretty good and had a souvenir shop attached. There is also an ice cream shop located next to the hotel that does a brisk business. It. Closes at 9:00 p.m. I believe and when we were there the temps were 110+ at night so it was a treat for us.


Red Cliffs Lodge.   What a gorgeous resort!

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

sayhello said:


> Red Cliffs Lodge.   What a gorgeous resort!
> 
> Sayhello



 Thanks Sayhello......yes it was gorgeous.......I kept thinking "Red Rocks" but that was pretty close........


----------



## acndis

This restaurant is actually the fine dining restaurant at the resort in Sedona.  It sounds excellent but looks like it's booked for the summer.  I am thinking the guides have grabbed some reservations there!  If not, I am sure we will find another great place in Sedona.

http://enchantmentresort.com/dining/che-ah-chi/


----------



## carpenta

acndis said:


> This restaurant is actually the fine dining restaurant at the resort in Sedona.  It sounds excellent but looks like it's booked for the summer.  I am thinking the guides have grabbed some reservations there!  If not, I am sure we will find another great place in Sedona.
> 
> http://enchantmentresort.com/dining/che-ah-chi/



 Again my memory fails me. On our trip there was enough reservations for the group. Good thing for "downtown" Sedona is quite a ride from the resort. We ate there and it was pretty good. The breakfast is wonderful as you sit outside on the deck looking at those famous red rocks of Sedona. I gotta start writing these things down......


----------



## acndis

Carpenta,

Don't even sweat it!  Your advice has been awesome and your memory is great. We are getting really excited for this trip.  Now, it's just thinking about what to pack!

acndis


----------



## carpenta

acndis said:


> Carpenta,
> 
> Don't even sweat it!  Your advice has been awesome and your memory is great. We are getting really excited for this trip.  Now, it's just thinking about what to pack!
> 
> acndis



 It was quite hot when we were there so most everyone wore shorts and T shirts. A good set of hiking shoes is a good bet for we did a lot of walking. A good SPF hat is recommended as well as good sun glasses. When you ride horses long pants are needed BUT you can do wash at the Red Cliffs resort. For dinner at the resorts a nice outfit is recommended for the first resort is REALLY Really nice spa/zen atmosphere. A.C in all the resorts works great.  We hiked to see the sun rise at Sedona and it was spectacular......It was only a couple miles from the resort up on top of a cliff. East walk/hike. We took hiking sticks that collapse and fir into our bags and that helped. Of our three ABD trips that is our favorite.....just beautiful...Hope you get Mike as your guide for he is one of ABD's superstars.....Anything else I could add just ask.


----------



## alagille

Frog Toggs??? yes or no from those that have been there. worth it or wasted space?


----------



## alagille

Just wondering if anyone has gone on a 2014 tour here yet. If you have, who are the tour guides and what did you think of them?


----------



## acndis

I was able to make reservations for 5 at 6:30 pm on Day 4 at El Tovar.  They did not have 7 pm available so I would suggest making reservations as soon as you are 30 days out.  I did it over email and they responded within a few hours!  It was great.

I heard a rumor from a very good source that we are going to have an excellent guide in July on this trip!  It's her first time on this itinerary but she's a very seasoned guide.  She's paired with someone new whom she is very excited about!  I don't want to give names because I know ABD does not like to name guides in case last minute changes are made but I know my family was ecstatic when we found out who it was!  Now we are even more excited for the trip!


----------



## kmc33

acndis said:


> I was able to make reservations for 5 at 6:30 pm on Day 4 at El Tovar.  They did not have 7 pm available so I would suggest making reservations as soon as you are 30 days out.  I did it over email and they responded within a few hours!  It was great.
> 
> I heard a rumor from a very good source that we are going to have an excellent guide in July on this trip!  It's her first time on this itinerary but she's a very seasoned guide.  She's paired with someone new whom she is very excited about!  I don't want to give names because I know ABD does not like to name guides in case last minute changes are made but I know my family was ecstatic when we found out who it was!  Now we are even more excited for the trip!


We are going the week before you.  I hope we have the excellent guide too!


----------



## acndis

kmc33 said:


> We are going the week before you.  I hope we have the excellent guide too!



Kim,

I hope you have her, too, but we may be her first week.  She's ABD'ing elsewhere this month and I not sure when she heads to AZ. But, I am sure whomever you have will be terrific.  I always love the guides.

As I said, I wish we were together.  I really enjoyed your family in Ireland. Have a great time and let us know how it was when you return!

Cindy


----------



## kmc33

acndis said:


> As I said, I wish we were together.  I really enjoyed your family in Ireland. Have a great time and let us know how it was when you return!


yes, that would have been wonderful to have picked the same week!  I hope we travel together again!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## disneycrazycatlady

HI all- I've never been on an ABD trip before and my husband and I just signed up for this trip leaving May 20 of 2015 for our 30th anniversary.  very excited to read all your thoughts.

Rhona


----------



## sayhello

disneycrazycatlady said:


> HI all- I've never been on an ABD trip before and my husband and I just signed up for this trip leaving May 20 of 2015 for our 30th anniversary.  very excited to read all your thoughts.
> 
> Rhona


Hi, Rhona, and welcome to the ABD Forum!  The Arizona & Utah ABD was the first ABD (of 6) that I took, and I still think it's a fabulous trip!!  If you'd like, you can read my trip report linked in my Signature for more details & impressions.  The itinerary has changed a bit since I took the trip, but it is still essentially the same.    I may be prejudiced, but I think you're going to love it!

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this Thread.

Sayhello


----------



## alagille

Well, we are 1 day away .... from the end  of our first ABD. We have Doug and Pamm and both are great! We have 27 adventurers with 15 being under 15. Lots of activities boys. Red cliffs is amazing as is Enchantment. I couldn't WAIT to get out of the Kachina Lodge at GC village though. A value, maybe moderate hotel at best. Air conditioning was poor as were the beds. I do get the location as the reason to stay there. Doug did speak on the bus prior to getting there about those concerns and rationale. There didn't seem to be any other choices.  Dinner at el tovar was very good and the guides were able to secure a last minute reservation for one family. So far, my favorite location has to be Moab. So much so that I'm reconsidering Europe ABD next summer for Wyoming. The outdoors is amazing out here! Love, love, love my trip! Anyone with questions, I'll try to find answers. You have one more day if I don't know the answer for me to ask the guides.


----------



## carpenta

alagille said:


> Well, we are 1 day away .... from the end  of our first ABD. We have Doug and Pamm and both are great! We have 27 adventurers with 15 being under 15. Lots of activities boys. Red cliffs is amazing as is Enchantment. I couldn't WAIT to get out of the Kachina Lodge at GC village though. A value, maybe moderate hotel at best. Air conditioning was poor as were the beds. I do get the location as the reason to stay there. Doug did speak on the bus prior to getting there about those concerns and rationale. There didn't seem to be any other choices.  Dinner at el tovar was very good and the guides were able to secure a last minute reservation for one family. So far, my favorite location has to be Moab. So much so that I'm reconsidering Europe ABD next summer for Wyoming. The outdoors is amazing out here! Love, love, love my trip! Anyone with questions, I'll try to find answers. You have one more day if I don't know the answer for me to ask the guides.



 Thanks for the "quickie" report. We did this trip a couple years ago and also fell in love with the scenery. I agree that the hotel at the G.C. is not up to par but the location can't be beat. I guess it is a trade off for location. Our AC worked great for at the time it was 112 degrees..........I believe that since you start in the Enchantment the let down to the Kachina is more dramatic. Glad you are having a wonderful time and our horse back riding at the Red Cliffs is still one of our favorite memories.


----------



## sayhello

alagille said:


> Well, we are 1 day away .... from the end  of our first ABD. We have Doug and Pamm and both are great! We have 27 adventurers with 15 being under 15. Lots of activities boys. Red cliffs is amazing as is Enchantment. I couldn't WAIT to get out of the Kachina Lodge at GC village though. A value, maybe moderate hotel at best. Air conditioning was poor as were the beds. I do get the location as the reason to stay there. Doug did speak on the bus prior to getting there about those concerns and rationale. There didn't seem to be any other choices.  Dinner at el tovar was very good and the guides were able to secure a last minute reservation for one family. So far, my favorite location has to be Moab. So much so that I'm reconsidering Europe ABD next summer for Wyoming. The outdoors is amazing out here! Love, love, love my trip! Anyone with questions, I'll try to find answers. You have one more day if I don't know the answer for me to ask the guides.


So glad you're enjoying your ABD, and so sorry it's almost over!!!  This still remains one of my favorite ABDs!  I agree the Red Cliffs Lodge is amazing (we didn't stay at the Enchantment).  When I did this trip, we stayed outside the GC park in Tusayan, at the Grand Hotel.  It was one of the nicest in the area, but still only a nice-but-not-great hotel.  (Although probably much nicer than the Kachina).  But tons of people complained because we weren't staying in the Park.  I guess ABD decided that location was more important.  We spent a lot of time traveling to and from the park.  I like the changes they've made to the itinerary since they now stay in the park.

Sayhello


----------



## kmc33

alagille said:


> Well, we are 1 day away .... from the end  of our first ABD. We have Doug and Pamm and both are great! We have 27 adventurers with 15 being under 15. Lots of activities boys. Red cliffs is amazing as is Enchantment. I couldn't WAIT to get out of the Kachina Lodge at GC village though. A value, maybe moderate hotel at best. Air conditioning was poor as were the beds. I do get the location as the reason to stay there. Doug did speak on the bus prior to getting there about those concerns and rationale. There didn't seem to be any other choices.  Dinner at el tovar was very good and the guides were able to secure a last minute reservation for one family. So far, my favorite location has to be Moab. So much so that I'm reconsidering Europe ABD next summer for Wyoming. The outdoors is amazing out here! Love, love, love my trip! Anyone with questions, I'll try to find answers. You have one more day if I don't know the answer for me to ask the guides.


We went at the end of June and also had Doug and Pamm as our guides. They were absolutely amazing!  Glad you are enjoying your trip.  We stayed at the Thunderbird but I think it' similar to the Kachina.  What a big difference from the Enchntment, although as Doug explained, the Enchantment sets the bar very high.  Loved Moab too!  We had a wonderful time hiking to the Delicate Arch and rafting on the Colorado river was loads of fun!


----------



## acndis

We absolutely loved this trip, too.  Our guides were the wonderful Hanneka and Kim.  We were with Hanneka on Winter Wonderland and she is just awesome. We loved Kim, too.  She was great fun.

We also loved the Red Cliffs.  Rio Grande is actually on Turner Classic Movies tonight at 7pm. You may want to watch to see Red Cliffs with John Wayne!

This ABD will be really hard to top.  So much fun!


----------



## Hlee

Just booked June 29-July 6 trip! Can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

Hlee said:


> Just booked June 29-July 6 trip! Can't wait!


Congrats!    I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post of this thread.  If you let me know the makeup of your traveling party (unless you're traveling solo!) I'll update the Roll Call with that info.

Sayhello


----------



## Hlee

It will be me, my husband and 7 yo daughter


----------



## quinnc19

Please add me as well. DD and I will be on the 6/15-22 trip, during which she will turn 8. So excited!


----------



## sayhello

Hlee said:


> It will be me, my husband and 7 yo daughter


I've updated your entry!  



quinnc19 said:


> Please add me as well. DD and I will be on the 6/15-22 trip, during which she will turn 8. So excited!


Done!  Congrats!  What a great Birthday present!  

Sayhello


----------



## Hlee

sayhello said:


> I've updated your entry!    Done!  Congrats!  What a great Birthday present!    Sayhello


Thanks!


----------



## frozenfamily

We will be on the June 22-29 trip. ( me, my husband, and 13 yr old twin daughters)


----------



## sayhello

frozenfamily said:


> We will be on the June 22-29 trip. ( me, my husband, and 13 yr old twin daughters)


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  This was my first ABD, and still one of my favorites!

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

.....and ours too.


----------



## quinnc19

Anyone getting excited? One month away for me!


----------



## disneycrazycatlady

quinnc19 said:


> Anyone getting excited? One month away for me!


I'm leaving on Tuesday for the adults only tour leaving on the 20th.  Soooooooooo excited.  My first ABD tour and the weather looks great.


----------



## sayhello

disneycrazycatlady said:


> I'm leaving on Tuesday for the adults only tour leaving on the 20th.  Soooooooooo excited.  My first ABD tour and the weather looks great.


ENJOY!  It was my first ABD, too, and it's an amazing trip!  I was thoroughly hooked!  

Sayhello


----------



## Bobo912

sayhello said:


> Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  This was my first ABD, and still one of my favorites!
> Sayhello





carpenta said:


> .....and ours too.



It was our third and also one of the best! 

Hope you guys who are traveling soon have a wonderful time!


----------



## KandAMom

disneycrazycatlady said:


> I'm leaving on Tuesday for the adults only tour leaving on the 20th.  Soooooooooo excited.  My first ABD tour and the weather looks great.


It was our first ABD and loved every minute of the trip....heading to Alaska with ABD this July


----------



## disneycrazycatlady

I cant believe its over.  The Cowboys and Canyons tour we took from May 20-27 was the best.  I'll be writing a trip report soon.  Going on a first class motor coach tour to the Southwest with 40 Disney fanatics was the best vacation ever!!!!


----------



## Hlee

disneycrazycatlady said:


> I cant believe its over.  The Cowboys and Canyons tour we took from May 20-27 was the best.  I'll be writing a trip report soon.  Going on a first class motor coach tour to the Southwest with 40 Disney fanatics was the best vacation ever!!!!


Can't wait to read it!!! Going next month


----------



## quinnc19

We left Tuesday June 9th and visited Disneyland, Sequoia NP, and Joshua Tree NP prior to our Adventure. Tonight is the last night of the ABD, and we are staying one night in Aspen and flying out of Denver after seeing some of the Rocky Mountains. We've had a great trip. No disappointments - it all was wonderful!!! Wish I could stay another 2 weeks!


----------



## sayhello

quinnc19 said:


> We left Tuesday June 9th and visited Disneyland, Sequoia NP, and Joshua Tree NP prior to our Adventure. Tonight is the last night of the ABD, and we are staying one night in Aspen and flying out of Denver after seeing some of the Rocky Mountains. We've had a great trip. No disappointments - it all was wonderful!!! Wish I could stay another 2 weeks!


This is still one of my favorite ABDs!  Glad you had such a wonderful time.  

Sayhello


----------



## Indi

Going June 6-13, 2016 with DD!


----------



## JRM815

Going August 1-8, 2016 with DW and 17y/o twins (DD and DS).


----------



## wdw4us

The Hub and I leaving 5/18/16 adult only trip. Very excited


----------



## Luv2trav

Please report back. I really want to do this next year.


----------



## JessLCH

Just booked our first ABD:  AZ and UT for April 10, 2017.  Traveling with my husband, daughter (15) amd son (12).


----------



## EllinK

Anyone figured out the changes between the new and old itineraries?


----------



## wdw4us

I have 2 luggage tickets per person, does that mean we can bring 2 suitcases each?  I did get only 2 orange straps and 2 luggage tags but the tickets for room delivery have a total of 4.  We are just me and the hub.

Leaving Weds for the trip.

denise


----------



## carpenta

I believe it is one large suitcase and small personal bag per person.


----------



## sayhello

As far as I know, carpenta is correct.  It's supposed to be one checked (large) bag and one carryon size (plus personal items) per person.  You can have them deliver both your checked bag and your carryon to your room.  For the Arizona/Utah trip, you make one mass transfer from the airport in Phoenix to Sedona, and you stop on the way to Sedona at Montezuma's Castle.  So you wouldn't want to be shlepping your carryons with you.  So you can tag them, have them put under the bus, and delivered to your room with your checked bag when you get to Sedona.

Sayhello


----------



## wdw4us

Just back at 3am this morning.  I will try and do a brief trip report of our adventure.  First off I have to say that those who recommended staying in Phoenix the night before the adventure began THANK YOU!.  A few weeks before our trip I decided that didn't want to get up at 3am to catch a 5:30 flight to Phoenix and be worried about travel delays and not meeting up with the group.  So I re-booked our flight and got a one night stay at the https://www.druryhotels.com/locations/phoenix-az/Drury-Inn-and-Suites-Phoenix-Airport.  Well worth the investment.  We arrived at 9:30PM their time which was midnight for us, but i was able to sleep pretty good and wake to a breakfast buffet.  I was refreshed and ready to meet the tour that first day and not feel stressed.  Turns out the guides also stay there the night before too(I found out later).   They have an airport shuttle that is free 24 hrs a day.  I did not reserve a pick up or delivery but it was still off season.  If you do use this service, I suggest calling and confirming both.  We had them bring us back to baggage claim by 11 am.  We met our guides Doug and Landon and had lunch at the airport until the rest of our group arrived.  This was an adults only adventure and while we are all over 18, some were barely over 18 and some were in their 70's but that didn't matter, we had a great group of Adventurers.  Once we assembled we met our Coach Driver - Dena.  She was GREAT and if you are going this summer, you will have her, she is booked for this tour through August.  Doug and Landon are great guides but we also had Lorraine and Samantha as shadow guides since they will be guides starting next week.  They will not be together but I think Samantha will be with Doug.  Not sure about Lorraine.  

Not sure if I should post a trip report  here or someplace else but suffice to say that Mark and I felt that it was probably _*the best vacation ever*_.  Our guides were GREAT,the resorts were awesome and while the places we visited were a dream come true for us, part of that was made more special because we spent it with new friends we met on the tour.  I remember booking this trip, pricing out everything on our own, even staying at those resorts etc, some food and extras and the price was of course lower but not by that much.  One thing you can't put a price on is the weariness from driving all over creation.  Knowing where to go, getting yourself there and moving luggage around, all those little things that  you have to do yourself but you don't have to with Disney.  The hardest part of this vacation and the only thing required is show up on time for the next part of the tour.  For me being on East Coast time, that was never a factor.  The local guides they bring in to share their local knowledge is a great part of the tour.

Because of family issues recently, I know if I hadn't booked through Disney I probably would have cancelled this trip.  BUT, with Disney you lose everything(with no travel insurance) so the family survived without us for a week and we got a much deserved vacation from Stress and Conflict.  

If you have any hesitation about this trip, as my husband said to me many months ago - just pull the trigger and book it.  So I did. It was life-changing for us.

I will try to answer any questions you have but remember, ours was an adult only tour so I have no idea about trip with children.  I'm sure they are a little different.

denise


----------



## carpenta

Glad to hear you had a wonderful time. To this day this trip is still one of our favorites EVER. Looking forward to more stories of your trip.


----------



## CJinMD

Hi everyone! We are thinking of doing this trip next summer as our first ABD. My boys will be 8 and 6 at the time of travel. Does anyone know of the minimum age for being a passenger for the ATV ride? Clearly cant drive, but can they ride with us? Were kids this young entertained enough since it seems llike there are less activities on this trip compared to others? I would like to do Yellowstone, but the suggested age for those trips are either 7 or 8. Thanks!


----------



## west&east

JessLCH said:


> Just booked our first ABD:  AZ and UT for April 10, 2017.  Traveling with my husband, daughter (15) amd son (12).


We just booked for April 10th as well! It will be our 3rd ABD. My daughter will be almost 18, my son will be 14. We are traveling with another couple and their daughter, also nearly 18. This date is up to 22 people. So excited! Hope we can update the meet thread with the dates for this trip so people can find us a bit easier.


----------



## g8torlaw

For those of you that have taken this trip recently, do you recall what time the privately guided tour of the Grand Canyon ended on the morning of the 4th day (the day where the afternoon and evening are free)? We are looking at booking a mule ride for the afternoon but it leaves the stables at noon and I wasn't sure the timing would work. Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Chirple

g8torlaw said:


> For those of you that have taken this trip recently, do you recall what time the privately guided tour of the Grand Canyon ended on the morning of the 4th day (the day where the afternoon and evening are free)? We are looking at booking a mule ride for the afternoon but it leaves the stables at noon and I wasn't sure the timing would work. Thanks in advance for the info!



The morning is actually broken into two parts--the bus ride to the Watch Tower and then the geological walk with the step-on guide.  Two members of our group skipped the latter because they had booked a helicopter ride.  My husband and are pretty confident that we finished with the Watch Tower and were back to start the walk at around 11:30 am.  However, we were a very small group (11) so we did finish up some activities quickly.


----------



## g8torlaw

Chirple said:


> The morning is actually broken into two parts--the bus ride to the Watch Tower and then the geological walk with the step-on guide.  Two members of our group skipped the latter because they had booked a helicopter ride.  My husband and are pretty confident that we finished with the Watch Tower and were back to start the walk at around 11:30 am.  However, we were a very small group (11) so we did finish up some activities quickly.


Thank you so much!


----------



## JessLCH

Does anyone have advice on flying home?  I see they say book a flight out of Grand Junction at the end of trip.  Those flights are few and far between.  Has anyone figured out a way to drive to Denver or Salt Lake City to fly out of a major airport?  The difficulty in getting home may be a deal breaker for us.


----------



## Chirple

JessLCH said:


> Does anyone have advice on flying home?  I see they say book a flight out of Grand Junction at the end of trip.  Those flights are few and far between.  Has anyone figured out a way to drive to Denver or Salt Lake City to fly out of a major airport?  The difficulty in getting home may be a deal breaker for us.



I don't know what home airport you are using, but we flew United non-stop into PHX from EWR and then out of GJT into DEN for our final flight into EWR.  GJT is about 90 minutes from the Red Cliffs Lodge, and we were the first flight out of our group at 11:30 am.  We then had a 5 hour layover in DEN.  

Have you mapped out the distance for the drive?  You would have to get a rental car before leaving Moab (and would need a ride into town) and be able to drop it off at one of those airports.


----------



## sayhello

We had a family that took the bus with the rest of us, and then picked up a rental car at the Grand Junction Airport, and drove around for a few days before ending in Denver to fly home.  This *was* several years ago.  I have no idea what it cost them.

Grand Junction is basically on the way from Moab to Denver, so you'd have that much less of a drive vs. getting the car in Moab.  I'd check out the GJ airport, and see what the car rental situation is like there.

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

We did just that being renting a car at Grand Junction and driving into Utah to do the "Big 5" National Parks. The rental was not too expensive and we went back to Grand Junction and flew to Chicago and then home to Vt.  It was our original plan to rent in Grand Junction and drop off at Las Vegas but none of the rental companies would allow that plan. I guess it casts too much to get the cars back to G.J..


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> We did just that being renting a car at Grand Junction and driving into Utah to do the "Big 5" National Parks. The rental was not too expensive and we went back to Grand Junction and flew to Chicago and then home to Vt.  It was our original plan to rent in Grand Junction and drop off at Las Vegas but none of the rental companies would allow that plan. I guess it casts too much to get the cars back to G.J..


It may also have been because you were going to return it in a different State.  I've found car rental companies are not happy about it when it comes to you dropping your car (and sometimes, even driving them!) in another State.  I've had them charge me extra to drive into another State.

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

sayhello said:


> It may also have been because you were going to return it in a different State.  I've found car rental companies are not happy about it when it comes to you dropping your car (and sometimes, even driving them!) in another State.  I've had them charge me extra to drive into another State.
> 
> Sayhello



 The rentals at the airport flatly denied us any option of returning in Las Vegas. One person told me that all their cars ended up in Las Vegas and it was too costly to drive them back. We drove in Co., Utah and Arizona when we traveled but we couldn't return in Las Vegas. Good thing really because I am REALLY unlucky in any of those gambling games...lol....I would have "lost my shirt".


----------



## g8torlaw

JessLCH said:


> Does anyone have advice on flying home?  I see they say book a flight out of Grand Junction at the end of trip.  Those flights are few and far between.  Has anyone figured out a way to drive to Denver or Salt Lake City to fly out of a major airport?  The difficulty in getting home may be a deal breaker for us.


We are planning on renting a car in a Grand Junction and enjoying the drive to Denver. Flights out of Denver are about a third of the price for us flying back into Florida than a flight from Grand Junction.


----------



## JessLCH

Well, I finally got my flights worked out on two different airlines so that I can fly out of GJT.  Meantime, my flight into Phoenix was scheduled to land at 12:26 when I booked it.  ABD says flights must arrive by 12:30.  Just heard from AA that flight time is now changed to land at 12:56.  ABD is basically telling me they will leave without me and I am responsible to get to first hotel and miss first excursion.  Either that or I should fly in the day before and incur the cost of a pre-night airport hotel stay.


----------



## wdw4us

JessLCH said:


> Well, I finally got my flights worked out on two different airlines so that I can fly out of GJT.  Meantime, my flight into Phoenix was scheduled to land at 12:26 when I booked it.  ABD says flights must arrive by 12:30.  Just heard from AA that flight time is now changed to land at 12:56.  ABD is basically telling me they will leave without me and I am responsible to get to first hotel and miss first excursion.  Either that or I should fly in the day before and incur the cost of a pre-night airport hotel stay.


I highly recommend going the day before and staying at the Drury Hotel. They have a free shuttle to and from the airport. It's close and they have free breakfast. Then I found out that the ABD tour guides stay there the night before also. If you opt to go to the Enchantment Resort on your own you will miss a lot as they stop on the way and won't get in till evening. You will be rested and refreshed and not stressed about arriving on time. It was advice given to me and I would never fly to join the group the day of the tour. It was good sound advice and worth the extra $$. Booked through Travelocity.   I am so jealous. It was our best vacation ever


----------



## JessLCH

Thanks, I ended up changing our flight to a day earlier.


----------



## sayhello

JessLCH said:


> Thanks, I ended up changing our flight to a day earlier.


Good choice!  I totally agree with what @wdw4us said!

Sayhello


----------



## Luv2trav

I posted this on another thread but going to ask here too. Do you think we could make a 1:40 flight out of Denver on departure day? Frontier is having an excellent sale right now and straight through to our home is only 69.00. I am concerned we wouldn't make it to Denver on time. GJ is triple the cost and triple the time to get home.


----------



## Luv2trav

BTW we are booked for the July 5th departure date. It will be me, DH, DS 15 and DS 13. I have been looking forward to this trip for a very long time. It's our first ABD.


----------



## Keywestcrocketts

We are signed up for the June 12 trip. It's our first ABD and I am very excited. It will be my husband, my 7 year old son, my 70 year old father-in-law and myself. Anyone else on this trip? I would love to meet some families on here that are going, especially if they have young children.


----------



## CJinMD

We are booked for May 24 - pretty sure are ours are the only kids (8 and 6) booked for this small group.. at least the last time I checked!


----------



## carpenta

Make your reservations for El Tovar for dining at the Canyon as soon as possible if you want a fine dining experience on your own time. The spots fill up quickly and ABD has a limited number. Really good food in my experience.


----------



## Luv2trav

carpenta said:


> Make your reservations for El Tovar for dining at the Canyon as soon as possible if you want a fine dining experience on your own time. The spots fill up quickly and ABD has a limited number. Really good food in my experience.




Is it appropriate for 15 and 13 year old boys who are picky and don't like dressing up? LOL


----------



## carpenta

It is a sit down , white napkin type of dinner. There is a large dining hall that has multiple "stations" that serve sandwiches, pasta, salads, cheeseburgers etc. located next to the canyon cafeteria style which is very casual. The food was pretty good when we were there. Probably a good choice for the kids. There is a great ice cream shop that is located close to the hotel that is a blessing when the sun and heat beats you all day.\


----------



## Chirple

If you are staying at the Maswik Lodge as we did last May, the cafeteria-style eatery is located there.  We had our dinner there instead of El Tovar.  The ice cream shop is on the rim.  Best chocolate ice cream I have ever had.


----------



## sayhello

Chirple said:


> If you are staying at the Maswik Lodge as we did last May, the cafeteria-style eatery is located there.  We had our dinner there instead of El Tovar.  The ice cream shop is on the rim.  Best chocolate ice cream I have ever had.


There's also a cafeteria-style restaurant at the Bright Angel Lodge, which is not very far from the El Tovar and the Thunderbird Lodge on the Rim.  Comfort food, very casual.

Sayhello


----------



## espec

We are booked on the May 31, 2017 trip.  Will anyone else be travelling then?


----------



## g8torlaw

Can anyone who has done this trip before tell me what time you arrived at the airport in Grand Junction? We are renting a car there and are just trying to figure out what time we can get on the road.


----------



## CJinMD

g8torlaw said:


> Can anyone who has done this trip before tell me what time you arrived at the airport in Grand Junction? We are renting a car there and are just trying to figure out what time we can get on the road.



we got there just before 10:00


----------



## DollyM

CJinMD said:


> we got there just before 10:00


We left Red Cliffs Lodge at 9:00 and got there around 10:45.  I think they schedule the departure based on the earliest flight someone has.


----------



## CJinMD

DollyM said:


> We left Red Cliffs Lodge at 9:00 and got there around 10:45.  I think they schedule the departure based on the earliest flight someone has.



Yup - we had someone who had a 10:40 flight on our trip. I wish I had known that I could book something earlier than 11:00 (that's what's listed in the trip details). We left RCL around 8:00.


----------

